# Municipal de Monte Gordo - Algarve - anyone been there???



## 97395 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi

We're looking at sites in Portugal for Dec / Jan and have come across Municipal de Monte Gordo - on the Algarve but very close to the Spanish border.

We've looked at it on Google Earth and it's very close to the beach. Doesn't have a lot of facilities so may be quieter than the average "brits abroad" sites!

Has anyone been there - would love to hear your thoughts on it!  

Marie and Rex


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Marie & Rex,

Not been there for about ten years, never actually stayed but checked it out.

Like the rest of the sites on the Algarve it will be very crowded in the winter months. It was/is a very sandy site and this could be a problem with large m/homes.

I'm afraid I've not been much help maybe somebody has visited recently and can give you some up to date info.

Don


----------

